# I went to FB for the 1st time



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

In A long time. It seems they have opened the doors alittle to allow the truth to be told over there ??? Some of the best reading I have seen there in a long time.

I sure wish there were ways to get some / most of those folks to come here too ???

Some of the things said there recently are exactly how I feel about ND & the situations were in. 

I can only hope & pray that the the best solutions can now come forward. I hate all the political stuff - but it is about time Residents unite & counter the efforts of all that (think they support) commercializing hunting.

I have always had faith that in the end Landowners & businesses would see what is right & wrong about all this. Without having to learn things the hard way. Because then it may be to late to ever reverse things.

It's not over yet by a long shot. But I have a glimmer of hope that better ideas & the true love of ND will come thru - for & from all of us who have choose to stay & live here.

The real greed & negatives are coming to the surface - Nodakers maybe dumb to live here - But we aint STUPID !


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah,I went over there and made a post.I was jumped on.No more for awhile.I agree though some excellent posts by that guy with the PHD.Fetch...how's the fishing at DL?


----------

